# Acht Tage nach Entzug! Lindsay Lohan feiert wieder wild



## beachkini (9 Aug. 2013)

​*Lindsay Lohan feiert ihre Entlassung aus der Entzugsklinik...mit einer wilden Party. Wie das "UsMagazine" berichtet, verbrachte die 27-Jährige Schauspielerin in Los Angeles eine wilde Nacht mit der britischen Boyband The Wanted, die damit endete, dass die Gruppe aus dem Hotel rausgeschmissen wurde, nachdem Lärmbeschwerden eingegangen waren.*

Lindsay soll beim Verlassen des Gebäudes "heruntergekommen" ausgesehen haben. Unklar ist, ob Alkohol oder Drogen im Spiel waren. Der ehemalige Kinderstar ist gut mit den Musikern befreundet; im Dezember 2012 wurde ihr gar eine Beziehung zum Sänger Max George, 24, angedichtet, er habe sich aber nicht binden wollen.

Im Rehab soll sich Lindsay laut "RadarOnline" verliebt und sich in eine Beziehung gestürzt haben. Soul-Sängerin Chaka Khan, 60, die mit LiLo in der Heilanstalt war, bezeichnete sie als "aufmerksamkeitgestört" und "kindisch".

Die LiLo, die LiLo! Wir sind schon gespannt, was sie Talkqueen Oprah zu erzählen hatte. Demnächst wird sie außerdem nackig im Film "The Canyons" zu sehen sein, in dem sie eine gescheiterte Schauspielerin darstellt. (ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Sachse (9 Aug. 2013)

hat ja lang durchgehalten


----------



## BlueLynne (9 Aug. 2013)

ja ja der Entzug ist jetzt wohl zu Ende, welche Freude für die Boulevard-Presse


----------



## sachsen paule (9 Aug. 2013)

man lebt nur einmal, hauptsache sie macht sich weiterhin naggisch^^


----------



## Chamser81 (10 Aug. 2013)

Solange sie nur sich selbst gefährdet und keine anderen Menschen wenn sie z.B. besoffen wieder Auto fahren würde, ist es mir scheiß egal denn jeder sollte so leben bzw. sich zerstören wie er oder sie will!


----------



## Backed (11 Aug. 2013)

Oh mann, und ich dachte Sie hat nun durch den Entzug und den neuen Filmrollen endlich die Kurve bekommen... Leider Fehlanzeige!
Ich versteh einfach nicht wie sich ein Mensch selbst so kaputt machen kann!!! 

Aber wie Chamser81 bereits so schön sagte, solange sie nur ihr eigenes Leben zerstört und nicht das anderer Menschen....


----------



## stuftuf (11 Aug. 2013)

tja aber ich habe echt kein Mitleid mehr mit ihr! Wünsche ihr viel Spass im Untergang.......


----------

